# Altre lloc



## Churchil

*Altre lloc* 

Bé, adés volia demanar s'hi existeix en català un adverbi equivalent a l'italià "_*altrove*_" o a l'anglès "_*elsewhere*_" o si com en castellà s'ha de recórrer a una expressió del tipus "en altre lloc" (en otro lugar) per poder expressar el mateix concepte.

Gràcies.


----------



## Lurrezko

No, que jo sàpiga. A/en *un* altre lloc.

Salut


----------



## freeride.rafa

Em penso que, com en francès, amb "quelque lieu", no en tenim cap, que ens serveixi per això.


----------



## Elemaye

Bon dia! A mi em passa igual! Bé, és que estic corregint treballs i em sorgeix el dubte d'una expressió que no em sona del tot bé. Diuen les alumnes: "gent que vivia a Sabadell, va emigrar a altre lloc".

A mi em sona molt forçat, jo diria "_a un altre lloc_" o "_a altres llocs_". Què us sembla?


----------



## Xiscomx

Anar a una altra part, a un altre lloc, a un altre indret; anar alluny (d'aquí), anar-se'n enfora, va emigrar onsevulla de França.


----------



## Elemaye

Xiscomx said:


> Anar a una altra part, a un altre lloc, a un altre indret; anar alluny (d'aquí), anar-se'n enfora, va emigrar onsevulla de França.


Exacte! Caldria afegir l'article "un", oi?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que ja està tot com Déu mana; no falta ni sobre res.


----------



## Circunflejo

Sempre he sentit a un altre lloc, però no soc nadiu.


----------



## Penyafort

Tenim la paraula *enjondre*  [llatí ALIUNDE > llatí vulgar *_ALIUNDRE _> català antic _allondre_ > català modern_ enjondre _(canvi d' a- per en- per creure-la preposició)]. 

Però és literària i desconeguda per la majoria dels parlants. No té en absolut la vigència que sí tenen _arreu _o _enlloc_, adverbis pels quals el castellà també ha de fer servir més d'una paraula.


----------

